# Dawson County



## cmghunter (Oct 2, 2009)

I had set up on a hardwood saddle,trying to get on one of the good dawson forest bucks.The area was covered in white oak acorns.Which the squirrels were having the time of their life gathering.About 6:30 i see what i thought was a black coyote in a thicket moving my way, which was about two hundred yards away.So i decided i better stand up and get ready to see if i can get a shot.When i stood up i looked around the tree and there stood yogi.He was on his hind legs sniffing the air.He was about 10 yards max from my tree i was setting in.I may be wrong,but i believe he was  curiously sniffing the thermocell, that was blowing  down the ridge he was approaching from.All i know for sure is he got my attention quick.I shot him at about six yards.He walked off slowly,never making a sound.Leaned up against a red oak and that was it..I waited about thirty minutes and walked over to him.I text my friend Hicktownboy that was hunting the opposite ridge from me and told him i shot yogi.After he congratulated me.We stood there thinking..NOW WHAT?
  So we took our climbers and bows to the truck.Preparing for some serious sweating.I cut a decent sized limb to use as a BEAR pole..I didn't want to drag him and mess up the hide.So without a sled or tarp,we made do with what we had.After two and a half hours later,we finally reached the truck..That was the hardest 3/4 mile walk i have EVER taken.It hurt this fat boy.So i called a friend and asked him if he would open up his cooler for us to drop it off.Thank god he did.I'm 100% sure i couldn't have carried it another 5'..The Bear weighed 190 lbs...There is NO WAY i can ever repay Landon aka HICKTOWNBOY.He never slowed down or complained 1 time.Bud i owe you BIG TIME:The DNR never needs to raise the limit any.One a year is more then enough to drag out.I'll get landon to post a pic later.The pics are terrible from a cheap cell phone.Once again thanks HICKTOWNBOY


----------



## 2-shot (Oct 2, 2009)

Congratulations, you can find out quick who your friends are in moments like that.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Oct 2, 2009)

Congrats!

Looking forward to the pics.

Hicktownboy:


----------



## blackbear (Oct 2, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Backcountry (Oct 2, 2009)

congrats!!


----------



## xhunterx (Oct 2, 2009)

congratulations, nothing looks better than to come around that last curve and see the truck parked below ya.


----------



## Backcountry (Oct 2, 2009)

here he is!


----------



## cmghunter (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks backcountry


----------



## dertiedawg (Oct 3, 2009)

Congrats, I hope to see one this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 3, 2009)

Great story and congratulations.


----------



## mountain cat (Oct 3, 2009)

awsome kill eddie congrats!


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 3, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!  We tracked one most of the night and again this morning.Cant find it..Should have called us last night we could have helped..Was 4 of us


----------



## cmghunter (Oct 4, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Congrats!!!!!  We tracked one most of the night and again this morning.Cant find it..Should have called us last night we could have helped..Was 4 of us



Thanks...Whats the story on all that tracking?Was it a bad shot or?


----------



## builderrwc (Oct 4, 2009)

congrats cmghunter, we hunt them with dogs here in Va. and we get miles from the truck. Killed my first last year and carried it 3 miles to the truck on a pole. One is enough for me for now, whew that carry, and the rug was right at 1,000.00. Well maybe if it is a big one..........


----------



## hicktownboy (Oct 4, 2009)

Anytime you need a mule cmghunter Ill be there cause one day Ill need you to be mine.  Congrats man!


----------



## Dana Young (Oct 4, 2009)

good job


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 4, 2009)

Congrats on a NICE Bear!!!

Ron


----------



## cmghunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks, and HICKTOWNBOY i hope to get to use you again real soon.You know Dawson Forest is having a firearms hunt SOON.


----------



## pnome (Oct 5, 2009)

Congrats!  Nice bear!


----------



## Killer (Oct 5, 2009)

*what tract ....*

did you get him on.  I saw one a few years ago on the Goshen Church area.


----------



## cmghunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Atlanta tract..But there's more bear sign this year then i have ever seen..


----------



## hicktownboy (Oct 5, 2009)

Here is a pic of cmghunters bear.  On the cell its the best pic I got.


----------



## hatchrooster (Nov 28, 2010)

Kind of late but congrats.


----------



## Joe r (Dec 24, 2010)

Good bear!


----------

